# اين اجد سجل يحتفظ بالقيمة فيه بعد انقطاع الكهرباءفي Plc



## jehad1961 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله طاعتكم 
اخواني عملت هذا المخطط السلمي لادخال رقم في سجل من لوحة التحكم في plc delta للمقارنة مع قيم العداد






هنا عندما اضع قيمة محددة من خلال اللوحة داخل السجل D20 يعمل البرنامج بشكل صحيح ولكن عندما افصل التيار عن ال PLC واعاود وصلة تصبح القيمة داخل الملف D20 تساوي صفر المطلوب ملف باسم D 
وذلك لان لوحة التشغيل ليس فيها امكانية للكتابة في K او F فقط يمكن ادخال رقم على C'D'T 
المطلوب : ادخال قيمة عددية في ملف بحيث يحتفظ بالقيمة داخلة دون فقدها عند انقطاع التيار 
بارك الله بكم


----------



## jehad1961 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انتظر الرد من الاخوة الكرام


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة غير مدرجة 
مشكور


----------



## jehad1961 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ابراهيم فتحى راغب قال:


> الصورة غير مدرجة
> مشكور


يارك الله بك اخي وجدت المطلوب وهو D501-d600


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

